
In living color: Ars reviews the hacker-approved Philips Hue LEDs - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/11/in-living-color-ars-reviews-the-hacker-approved-philips-hue-leds/
======
ChuckMcM
So I got a set of these, they are pretty easy to hack as indicated in the
article. Which is nice, I've got a Zigbee development board from Atmel that
I'm planning on using to see if I can talk to the bulbs directly.

So interestingly they are 8.5W and about 600 lumens. I pulled out a compact
florescent which was 23W and 1200 lumens, So in theory I could use a '2:1'
bulb socket and get my 1200 Lumens with less power, or make up a 3:1 fixture
and get 1800 lumens for the same amount of power. The point I'm trying to make
here is that you don't necessarily give up light brightness if you can
accommodate additional bulbs.

It is pretty awesome to be able to 'set the mood' although mostly I'm using
them in 'reading' mode (warm white). Something the app didn't provide was 'set
color based on tungsten temp' feature, that would be nice. You can sort of
simulate it by using the 'set by camera' feature and put the kind of light you
want shining on a neutral grey test card then select that 'color' but it isn't
precise.

